# Long term let wanted in Calpe



## flyboy (Oct 29, 2007)

I am looking for a long term let - years not months - in Calpe, 2 double beds min. if any one knows of anything please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## flyboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes we are still looking. In fact we are heading to Calpe on Friday 7 March for 10 days just to see what we can find. If you could let us see your apartments at this time it would be great.
We are looking for very long term rental.

Kind regards

Bill


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

njb said:


> We live in Italy, but I can get someone to meet you and show you round. Do you want to see them both? The penthouse is 800 euros per month and the 1st floor is 700 per month.


I presume those are including utilities


----------



## flyboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks but they are both a bit too much for me. I have been told by a friend who is in real estate that there are a lot of things on the market as people can't get rentals or sales. The builders are starting to rent what they cant sell at around 450 euros a month for long lets. I will have to see what we can find when we are down there next week.
Thanks anyway it was worth a try.
Flyboy


----------



## flyboy (Oct 29, 2007)

We are wanting to live there permanently, so anything we look at would have to be able to rented for a very long period. We are ideal for someone that is in it for long term investment.
Flyboy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

njb said:


> that is cheap! Well let me know if you dont manage to find anything and maybe we can work out a price that works for both of us if you can commit to a long let


TBH, I wouldn't say it is cheap, but then again it may be front line on the beach so may not be what you are looking for.

There are certainly rentals available around the €450 - €550 figure if you shop around


----------



## flyboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry I made a mistake. It is 450 Pounds not euros. if you can put me in touch with your man in Calpe I would like to take a look if we can come to some agreement. E-mail me direct on (SNIP)
Thanks
Flyboy


----------



## tcpdj (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi We have a really good apaprtment ony 25 mins from the area you are looking for ,in los balcones close to both airport shops transport, safe parking, and gets the sun all day and its fully furn and the people are ok as well! It free from April for only 500 e which enclides your bills gas water rate com tax,elc ,that if you dont go mad that is!!


----------



## flyboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for that, but it is too far south for us. Sounds nice I wish you were nearer to Calpe. I have just got back from that area and had a chat with a letting agent who has shown us some wonderful properties for around the 500 Euro per month. Made a complete mockery of the apartment that we rented for the week at 350 Euros in Apollo XV111.


----------

